# application of Integra



## solocoder (May 5, 2015)

Since Integra bilayer matrix wound dressing is not covered by medicare, would the application of it be billable?
The manufacturers website recommends using 15275 for the application, but I'm not sure we can bill that if the product is not covered.
Anyone know the rule on this?


----------

